# Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility



## Rijeka97 (20. Juni 2013)

Da ich gerne mein System ( i5 3570k ) übertakten möchte und gerade das Programm ` Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility ` habe
aber leider nicht weiss was die Funktionen vom Programm sind und wass ich genau verstellen muss um mein System zu übertakten hoffe ich hier sehr auf Hilfe.

Hier noch ein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Du solltest es lieber im Bios machen. Solche Tools sind nicht grade ideal zum Übertakten. 

Hier ist ein Tutorial:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## Rijeka97 (20. Juni 2013)

Wie soll es mit dem Programm gehen !!?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn du dir das Tutorial anschauen würdest, dann werden dir auch so einige Begriffe, die auch im Tool vorhanden sind, klar werden.


----------



## Unbr3akable (20. Juni 2013)

Benütz das Tool ja nicht der größte Schrott! Musste 3 Wochen lang suchen, warum mein PC dauernd in den Windows Leistung Mode gewechselt ist und warum er nicht mehr in Standby ging.


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Benütz das Tool ja nicht der größte Schrott! Musste 3 Wochen lang suchen, warum mein PC dauernd in den Windows Leistung Mode gewechselt ist und warum er nicht mehr in Standby ging.


 
Dann lag das Problem wohl eher vor dem Monitor.

So Schlecht ist AXTU garnicht um erst mal was das OC angeht zum reinschnuppern.
Wenn Du dann mit all den Begriffen vertraut bist kannste es dann im Bios / Uefi machen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2013)

@TE
Vielleicht kommst du mit diesem Programm besser klar : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...overclocking-tool-mit-benchmark-funktion.html
Dazu musst du auch nicht ins Bios wechseln.


----------



## Unbr3akable (20. Juni 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Dann lag das Problem wohl eher vor dem Monitor.
> 
> So Schlecht ist AXTU garnicht um erst mal was das OC angeht zum reinschnuppern.
> Wenn Du dann mit all den Begriffen vertraut bist kannste es dann im Bios / Uefi machen.


 
Frech musst du nicht werden! Das Tool ist Schrott schlicht und einfach! Und deine Beleidigungen kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2013)

Rijeka97 schrieb:


> Da ich gerne mein System ( i5 3570k ) übertakten möchte und gerade das Programm ` Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility ` habe
> aber leider nicht weiss was die Funktionen vom Programm sind und wass ich genau verstellen muss um mein System zu übertakten hoffe ich hier sehr auf Hilfe.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild
> ...


 
Mach das nicht. Benutz das Tool nicht, habe ich nämlich auch. Der größte Müll. Mach es lieber im BIOS.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

@ kann ich nicht tippen 

jepp das tool ist um einiges besser 

Und um hier mal eins klarzustellen ...

Ein OC Tool unter Win ist zum anfangen mit OC gar nicht so verkehrt.
Versucht man es direkt übers Bios und ist darin nicht so bewandert kann man schnell ins schleudern kommen falls mal eine Einstellung nicht passt und der Rechner nicht booten will .
Cmos und das richtige einstellen danach ist für einen OC Neuling meistens auch nicht ganz einfach und man kann mächtig ins schwitzen kommen (Angstschweiß da man nicht weiß ob man vllt seinen Rechner geschrottet hat)

Bei XTU ist es so das nach einen neustart des Rechners die Einstellungen wieder so sind wie vorher und ein Cmos nicht erforderlich ist.

Hat man so Erfahrungen gesammelt kann man sich mal im Bios versuchen oder das ganze bei XTU als profil speichern welches beim hochfahren dann geladen wird falls man das will.

@ TE 

Welches OC Ziel schwebt dir den vor ? (ghz)


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Frech musst du nicht werden! Das Tool ist Schrott schlicht und einfach! Und deine Beleidigungen kannst dir sonst wo hinstecken.


 
Das hat mich Frechheit nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Klarstellung.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat soll man lieber Still sein und nicht so nen Stuss wie *DU* Schreiben ! 

Wie Monkey auch Schreibt, ein Tool unter Windows ist für einen OC-Neuling immer die erste Wahl.
Obs Dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

> Wie Monkey auch Schreibt, ein Tool unter Windows ist für einen OC-Neuling immer die erste Wahl.
> Obs Dir passt oder nicht.


Ich erinnere mich an viele Threads in denen von vielen Leuten immer von solchen Tools abgeraten wurde. SElbst mir wurde damals gesagt ich sollte das Tool am besten wieder runterwerfen und das ganze im Bios machen. 
Wobei das im Bios wirklich nicht schwer ist.


----------



## Unbr3akable (20. Juni 2013)

Was willst du den einfach fängst hier an zu sticheln obwohl man hier dem TE helfen möchte. Ich hab keine Ahnung ach ja weil du natürlich aus einem Satz rauslesen kannst, wie viel Erfahrung ich habe. 

Das nennst du Stuss? Das war eine Empfehlung bzw. ein Hinweis. Du solltest mal den Ball flach halten.

Hab ich gegen Monkey was gesagt? Nein! Dreh nicht die Tatsachen hier rum!


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

@Robonator
Da gab es XTU aber auch noch nicht 

Ein wirklich feines Tool und um sich ins OC reinzufinden wirklich nice.

Einzigste manko bis jetzt.....
Nicht alle Boards unterstützen alle Funktionen davon bzw manche Einstellmöglichkeiten sind nicht bei allen Boards vorhanden .

Ein blick lohnt sich allemal.
Bei fragen dazu helfen der 8auer, ich und einige andere unseres Team, sofern es uns möglich ist, euch gerne weiter


----------



## Ralle82 (20. Juni 2013)

Unbr3akable schrieb:


> Benütz das Tool ja nicht der größte Schrott! Musste 3 Wochen lang suchen, warum mein PC dauernd in den Windows Leistung Mode gewechselt ist und warum er nicht mehr in Standby ging.


 
Was war denn das Problem? Sind mit der Deinstallation nicht alle Einstellungen wieder Default (bzw. werden die des Bios genutzt)?

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Robonator
> Da gab es XTU aber auch noch nicht
> 
> Ein wirklich feines Tool und um sich ins OC reinzufinden wirklich nice.
> ...


 

Ja gut das mag sein, damals ging es halt auch um das AsRock-Tool 

Aber ich denke mal XTU ist wieder so das das OC bei jedem Start extra neugeladen werden muss, ähnlich bei beim GPU-OC oder?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

Nööp ...XTU greift direkt ins Bios ein und das angelegte Profil sind die boot einstellungen falls das gewollt ist


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nööp ...XTU greift direkt ins Bios ein und das angelegte Profil sind die boot einstellungen falls das gewollt ist


 
Sehr schön, ich glaub ich werd damit mal ein bischen spielen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

....genau das wollen wir ja 

Das tool ist ganz neu und umso mehr sich damit befassen und vllt Bugs entdecken umso schneller werden die behoben da unser Cheffe da mit drinhängt  (Hwbot staff)


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2013)

Ja bugs hat es nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

Unter bugs verstehe ich mitunter sowas das der intigrieter Benchmark nur ein richtiges Ergebniss rausschmeißt wenn unter Win 7 das SP 1 drauf ist.

Da wir nicht alle Boards die es gibt testen können freuen wir uns über rege beteiligung damit es dahingehend verbessert /erweitert wird


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Juni 2013)

Wie das Tool von Asus/Asrock ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Intel XTu ist super, um erstmal rein zu schnuppern und zu gucken, bis wohin man gehen kann (das Tool ermittel das Maximum und geht dann einen Schritt zurück, damit alles im sicheren Bereich bleibt). Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das mit jedem Mainboard kompatible ist...

Unbreakable hat insofern recht, das früher die OC-Programme unter Windows ziemlicher Müll waren, zumidnest für die CPU.
Aber zumindest für die CPU (wenn es denn eine von Intel ist) ist Intel XTU inzwischen top 
Und für dei GPU halt den Afterburner.

Ich würde die Einstellungen, die XTU macht aber nur als Vorschlag sehen und das ganze dann im BIOS manuell optimieren...aber dazu sollte man sich etwas mit der Materie auskennen, sich belesen haben und ne Ahnung, was man da tut...


----------



## Rijeka97 (21. Juni 2013)

So nach 3 Seiten sinnloser diskussion und Empfehlungen würde ich nun gerne wissen wass diese Befehle hier bedeuten : http://i.imagebanana.com/img/snecu0ev/Unbenannt.png

mehr hab ich ja gar nicht gefragt ?!


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2013)

Das obere ist der Base Clock und das zweite der Multi.

Und daraus ergibt sich der takt ....100x37= 3,7 Ghz 
Ein tiefer ist die CPU Spannung 

Wenn du jetzt mit diesem Tool übertakten willst veränderst du den Multi 

Bsp 100x 40 = 4 Ghz

Zu der Spannung...
Für jeden Multi hat es in der CPU eine festgelegte Spannung die er dafür braucht.

Die stellt sich automatisch ein 
Und mit Vcore offset erhöhst oder senkst du den wert um das was du da einstellst falls erforderlich


----------



## Rijeka97 (21. Juni 2013)

also ist meine CPU in Moment auf 3.7Ghz getaktet obwohl ich nix von dem gemacht habe ?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juni 2013)

In dem moment wo du das Pic gemacht hast.... ja 

Das ist aber normal so 
Deine CPU hat einen grundtakt von 3,4Ghz und per Turbo taktet sie abhängig davon wieviele Kerne gerade belastet sind bis auf 3,8Ghz

Siehe hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiezeMatze (9. Dezember 2013)

Eine Frage zu dem OC guide. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Da wird ja der Turbo Modus deaktiviert und der Multiplikator hochgeschraubt bei einer festgelegten max. cpu-spannung (vs. zu viel Hitze)

Bedeutet diese Einstellung das die CPU im Desktopbetrieb nichtmehr auf Sparmodus (1600) runtertaktet und die ganze zeit auf z.B. 4,3HGz läuft??

thx für die info.

Hab auch das Asrocktool (Asrock Extreme 4 M)aber werd wohl auch per bios übertakten.
Für Kühlung die h100i.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Dezember 2013)

Nach dem Link-Titel geht es ja um Gigabyte.
Bei Asrock stellt man andere Sachen anders ein.
Da stellt man einfach den Multi ein, den man will - und die Offsetspannung, die man braucht - falls man sie überhaupt braucht bzw. erhöhen muss.
So Albernheiten wie eine feste CPU-Spannung kannst du dir schenken, das bringt keinen echten Vorteil und - ja - die Spannung und der Takt bleiben immer oben und passen sich nicht dynamisch an. C1E funktioniert aber weiter.


----------



## andyw1228 (13. September 2015)

Hallo, 
Ist der Thread ganz tot oder liest hier noch jemand, bzw. bekomme ich hier Antwort ?

Ich habe auch ein Arock Board ( Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3) und ein paar Fragen zum AXTU:

Lüftersteuerung. Im Bios kann man es auch einstellen, aber im AXTU kann man es quasi in Echtzeit testen. Was bedeuten die Temperaturen ?
Beziehen sie sich IMMER auf die CPU oder der Logik nach (Target Temp CPU FAN1&2->CPU Temp und Target Temp Chassis Fan 1-3 ->Mainboard Temp) ?
Die Temperaturspanne ist bei beiden gleich (45-65°), was dafür sprechen würde, dass beide male CPU Temp gemeint ist.
Dafür spricht, dass durch die große Latenz bei MB Temp nicht so viel Sinn machen würde. Angenommen der CPU Lüfter läuft auf 100% und die Temperatur
steigt trotzdem, aber die Gehäuse-Lüfter laufen nur auf 20%, weil die MB Temp nocht nicht angestiegen ist.

Grundsatzfrage: ich bin raus aus dem Thema und den ganzen Theoretischen Grundlagen, wie war das noch mal mit dem Turbo und/oder Speedstep &Co.
Geht Turbo noch, wenn man den Multi erhöht ?  
Ich kann auf jeden fall sehen, dass EIST noch geht, denn er taktet im IDLE auf 1.6GHz (16x).

PS: bitte keine Antworten, wie auf der ersten Seite ("Nutze Bios oder lies HowTos", ...)
PSS: Ich habe mich früher intensiv damit beschäftigt, habe aber gemerkt, dass es bergeben Liebesmüh ist, JEDEN Parameter auswändig zu kennen, wenn man nicht
gerade OC-Rekode Jagd. Mit reicht es, wenn ich ab und zu von 3.3 auf 4 oder 4.2 GHz übertakte und dafür reicht das AXTU VOLLKOMMEN !
Ich verstehe auch nicht die vielen Mosereien über das Tool. Ich habe das Board nun ein paar Jahre und das Programm hat den PC noch NIE abgeschossen, auch wenn
ich wie ein verückter überall rumgedocktort habe- es sei denn ich habe es  mit den GHz über-, bzw. mit der Spannung untertrieben.


----------

